# JOptionPane mit einer Methode in dem Vordergrund setzen?



## znarf (31. Mrz 2008)

Wie kann ich ein JOptionPane mit einer Methode in den Vordergrund setzen?

 JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Nachricht");

PS: Mit einem JDialog geht’s ja so: dialog.toFont();


----------



## dirty-mg (31. Mrz 2008)

Einfach als ersten Parameter deinen JFrame oder JDialog übergeben. Dann bleibt das JOptionPane im Vordergrund:


```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(myFrame, "Hier steht die Nachricht...");
```

mfg
Marcus


----------



## hupfdule (31. Mrz 2008)

Was meinst du mit "in den Vordergrund setzen"? Der Dialog ist schon offen, jedoch von einem anderen überdeckt? Seit Java 1.5 kannst du jeden Dialog mit toFront() nach vorn bringen. Dazu müsstest du dir allerdings den Dialog des JOptionPane geben lassen.


----------



## znarf (31. Mrz 2008)

Wie kann ich auf den Dialog des JOptionPane zugreifen?


----------



## hupfdule (31. Mrz 2008)

znarf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kann ich auf den Dialog des JOptionPane zugreifen?




```
JOptionPane pane = new JOptionPane(..);
JDialog dialog = pane.createDialog(..);
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Mrz 2008)

Normalerweise kommt das JOptionPane immer in den Vordergrund und verhält sich standardmäßig wie ein modaler Dialog. Um herauszufinden, was bei dir nicht stimmt, musst du etwas Code psoten.


----------



## hupfdule (31. Mrz 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Normalerweise kommt das JOptionPane immer in den Vordergrund und verhält sich standardmäßig wie ein modaler Dialog. Um herauszufinden, was bei dir nicht stimmt, musst du etwas Code psoten.


Ja, kann aber dennoch von anderen Dialogen, auch nicht modalen überdeckt werden. Besonders bei Java 1.5 ist dieses Verhalten vorhanden. Das kann zur Folge haben, dass ein modaler Dialog den Fokus erhält, jedoch von einem nicht modalen Dialog überdeckt wird. Der modale Dialog muss geschlossen werden, um den nicht-modalen Dialog zu erreichen. Nur leider kommt man an den modalen Dialog nicht heran, da er verdeckt ist....

Bei Java 1.6 wurde daran etwas geändert, so dass das ganze zwar etwas unschick wirkt, aber nicht mehr die GUI blockiert.

Ich hatte vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mal einen Thread genau zu dieser Problematik eröffnet: nicht modaler Dialog verdeckt modalen Dialog


----------

